# How long to seed a filter?



## RedheadedMomma (Oct 30, 2017)

If I were to put a small filter in the HOB with a fully cycled filter...how long should I leave it in there to gather all the good stuff?

My little betta tank is new and I wanna help it along with the bacs from my cycled 30g


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Why don’t you just put a piece of the filter media from the cycled 30s filter in the Betta tanks filter? It would be cycled instantly that way. Otherwise, it would take a couple weeks maybe to just put the new filter on the old tank.


----------



## RedheadedMomma (Oct 30, 2017)

jaysee said:


> Why don’t you just put a piece of the filter media from the cycled 30s filter in the Betta tanks filter? It would be cycled instantly that way. Otherwise, it would take a couple weeks maybe to just put the new filter on the old tank.


I can do that too...just wasn't sure if the little piece would hold enough good bac to be beneficial 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

In all honesty, a little Betta tanks filter is small enough that you could just use old filters media and no new media in the new filter.

But back to using a piece - the bacteria doubles in size every 24 hours, so once the new media gets its biofilm coating, the bacteria will quickly colonize it.


----------

